

Free Tesla, say 100,000 signers of White House petition - guiseppecalzone
http://m.cnet.com/news/free-tesla-say-100000-signers-of-white-house-petition/57592006

======
smsm42
It is funny (in a sad kind of way) that citizens have to petition the
government to enable government-subsidized enterprise to function.

